# Keita Baldé Diao



## Sesfips (3 Dicembre 2013)

Senegalese naturalizzato spagnolo, attaccante della Lazio, classe 1995.
Arriva dalla cantera del Barcellona. Quest'anno con la Lazio 6 presenza e 2 gol, più vari assist.

Questo il suo ultimo gol contro il Napoli:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2013)

sembra proprio bravo...il gol contro il Napoli è stupendo


----------



## Frikez (3 Dicembre 2013)

Lui, Perea, Felipe Anderson e Onazi sono dei giovani molto interessanti, Tare con pochi soldi ha costruito una bella squadra, anche se quest'anno in campionato stanno faticando.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2013)

M'ha sorpreso... però occhio, dicono di lui abbia una testa calda... per questo attenti non sia un fuoco di paglia alla Zarate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lui, Perea, Felipe Anderson e Onazi sono dei giovani molto interessanti, Tare con pochi soldi ha costruito una bella squadra, anche se quest'anno in campionato stanno faticando.



l'attacco è scarso e la difesa ancora di più, a centrocampo sono una bella squadra e in attacco se avessero il coraggio di lanciare questo keita titolare migliorerebbero ma la difesa è il loro handicap, tutto quello che fanno viene vanificato


----------



## prebozzio (6 Aprile 2014)

Fortissimo. Un paio d'anni alla Lazio e poi chissà dove finirà...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Un paio d'anni alla Lazio e poi chissà dove finirà...



Ha bei colpi, però non è sempre continuo. Ma ovviamente è giovanissimo, per cui...

Solo che non mi dà l'impressione di poter diventare n grandissimo.


----------

